# a GOOSE SUIT??? WOW!!



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=2956565


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I painted black wings on my white coat long ago. It's good for a barroom laugh at least.

I suppose when some body shoots one of these big geese it will be murder. :lol:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Old hunter did this years ago,pre layout blinds. Was good for some smiles. But his group shot alot of Honkers!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

$20 each is all. I'll bet anything someone on Nodak Outdoors will buy one.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is the ad photo for it back then.


----------



## kansaswaterfowler (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you kidding me...I am getting these....All newbies that hunt with my group will be required to sport these stylish digs until off probation...Shoot a hen...put on the suit!! I cant wait


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would wear one for a halloween costume!!!!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Laugh all ya want, but I don't know how many limits we killed in the 80's hunched over in brown jackets amongst supermag decoys.....even used to make BIG foam wings painted black and flagged them suckers in.....worked like a charm. I don't think I remember, but it probably was not until the mid-late 90's until I saw and bought my first FA Pro-Guide and it was impossible to dig in frozen ground in december.


----------

